# (AR) HRCH QA2 Black ~ Choc Factored Stud (NAFC FC Grady x FTCH Frenchy Qaa)



## dukhunter22 (May 27, 2015)

*(AR) HRCH MH QA2 Black ~ Choc Factored Stud (NAFC FC Grady x FTCH Frenchy Qaa)*

(AR) HRCH Prairie Peak Road Greater MH QA2 (Carries Chocolate). Greater is the son of NAFC FC AFC Cody Cut A Lean Grade and FTCH Baypoints Ms Frenchy QAA. This is a unique pedigree for the Chocolate world. Greater is a great marker and he handles like a Cadillac. He also has a heart of gold and loves the family atmosphere. Greater was trained for and ran in the Field trial games until the Fall of 2017 when I got him and started the switch to the Hunt Test world. He knocked out his HRCH Title in the Spring of 2018 and will begin chasing the Grand. He got his Master Title in the Fall of 2018 and will now be qualifying for and running Master Nationals. His oldest pups are still young, but are showing great drive and trainability. He is available to approved females for Natural breeding or we can have Frozen Semen shipped. If you are a Dilute breeder or supporter, don't bother inquiring about Stud services. For more info and Stud Contract please contact Nathan ~ 479-667-8467

www.huntinglabpedigree.com/Pedigree.asp?id=113804

Ofa Hips ~ Good
Ofa Eyes ~ Normal
Eic ~ Clear
Cnm ~ Clear
Pra ~ Clear
SD2 ~ Clear
Dilute ~ Clear


----------

